# Columbia Bike



## Im Fixed (Aug 13, 2008)

Could someone give me some info on this bike. Serial Number S6655566. Any info will help.









http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6942/olubiabike015il9.jpg


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you sure that's the serial number for the bike? That number seems long and late for that bike. Longer S serials date to the late 1960s (probably 1969 or 70 or so), but I don't recall them ever having that many digits. Usually it's a 6 digit number after the letter.


----------

